
Seedcamp Week 2010: Europe fires up the warp drive for the Enterprise - mattjung
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/09/14/seedcamp-week-2010-europe-fires-up-the-warp-drive-for-the-enterprise/
======
mattjung
"Trying to solve the issues for the millions of small and medium sized
enterprises out there that have real problems in a time of economic upheaval
is smart, very smart.

But will these produce the big exits which VCs tend to demand? The jury is
out"

